# The 100 Meter Toilet Relay...



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I was just thinking this morning as i headed to the 'small room' again for atleast the 5th time, that we must all get quite a bit of exercise...even if it is a little repetitive dashing back and forth all day long *hehe*I'm trying to think of ways to make it a little more intersting, like turning my hallway into to some kind of assault course. This would be especially fun with an impending D attack when you've only got a minute or less to make it to the bathroom.Oh dear.


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

The toilet dash woohoo!!I thought about making it a kinda supermarket sweep - by putting magazines, cd player, cds etc along the way so I could just grab them as I flew past. The only problem with obstacles on the way is that I would get injured! I managed to break my toe a month ago running down the stairs to get the door open for some stupid kid who had kicked the ball over my fence! My calf muscles must be amazing the amount of times I run up the stairs!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

We could even incorporate a super camp Dale Winton type trolley-dash expert to aggrivate us along the way...i really do spend too much time thinking!Good to hear from you, Ice x hope your trip to Scotland last week went okay.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

In reply to:-----------I was just thinking this morning as i headed to the 'small room' again for atleast the 5th time, that we must all get quite a bit of exercise...even if it is a little repetitive dashing back and forth all day long *hehe*-----------I'm lazy, I just stay there







saves all the exercies


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ive mananged to get my toilet dash down to about 5 seconds up the stairs on a bad day. I wonder what i will do when i move into my new house? Maybe add a mag rack on the way. My room is downstairs, so i will **** off my housemates with my toilets dashes 10 times a day.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Aw, good luck Nikki x I'm always nervous about sharing toilets! (Especially on days like today when i feel bloody awful. To make matters worse it's my boyfriends birthday party tonight so i can not afford to be ill).


----------



## muzzie (Aug 9, 2003)

Our hallway is always a mess, so its always an obstacle course for me!But I find the worst thing is when I am out and I get the runs majorly! No one else seems to understand why it is so painful and why I am generally smiling when I finally come out of the bathroom.... althought thats only on good days when it actually stops the pain.


----------



## asXtheXsunXsets (Aug 15, 2003)

I used to be a track and field sprinter (100, 200, and 400 m) races so i can get to the "small room" pretty quick when i need too.When still in higschool the only open bathroom for a while was around 400-500 meters away ... boy was that fun... it was also up a set of stairs.







--matt


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Only problem with setting your hallway up as a relay race is that you have to have a cheering crowd at the end.. and I'm not sure I want a cheering crowd in my bathroom!


----------

